# Can You Tell The Difference in Quality



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

This thread has been started as a continuation of Nearly Fainted and is connected more with what the individual sees in a model.

Here are two models next to each other. The two photographs were take in 1972 and 2005 respectively when I completed them. I can see a world of difference and improvement between BIDSTON HILL of 1972 and SOMALI of 2005, but I sometimes wonder if all the effort was worth it when 90% of people say they are both as good as each other and can't tell the difference!

To recap, the BIDSTON HILL recently re-appeared on Ebay and sold for £376! I had originally sold it for £16 in 1972!

Bob


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Rest assured Bob, there is a world of difference! Try putting a suitable background behind Somali and it looks real - The weathering is great. The rigging of BH is much simpler. My models (plastic) are built for myself but that doesn't mean any less effort to achieve the right aspect. It is many times the small details that "win the eye"!
Best Regards,
Dave


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Dave,
I agree, it is all the myriad bits of small detail that makes the difference, but I am convinced that "most" people just do not see it, and find one pretty much like the other.
Bob


----------

